# evenTT 08 at Rockingham



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] Great facilities at Rockingham
and the two International circuit layouts (long & short) which include the banking are great fun  
but the National circuit is a bore.

Really good news that we have the circuit to ourselves


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Looks fantastic , as anounced in AbsoluTTe 15 TTOC national day

 *20th July *

looks a great curcuit and just for TT's on the day

http://www.rockingham.co.uk/

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

conlechi said:


> Looks fantastic , as anounced in AbsoluTTe 15 TTOC national day
> 
> *20th June *
> 
> ...


June or July ???


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

20th July is in my diary


----------



## martintt (Jan 11, 2008)

Hooray, 15 minutes from my house. 5 minutes from my work!

Some great B roads in the area as well.

Anyone who needs directions or advice on where not to park their car in Corby and there is alot of places I wouldn't, let me know!


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

sorry for being dumb chaps but how do I go about booking? and I presume there will be loads of TT's and parking within the venue somewhere?

I've never been to a TT meet and this one's only 1.5 hours away


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Great news only 6 miles from me.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rik-e said:


> this one's only 1.5 hours away


its months 'til July


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I just wish they'd announce the dates earlier. Last year I missed it because I was away and this year I've been hanging on and hanging on waiting for the date to be announced but eventually gave up and booked a holiday - and yes, it happens to cover that weekend!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Looks fantastic , as anounced in AbsoluTTe 15 TTOC national day
> ...


Edited   got a bit excited :roll: 

July 

Mark


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Booking large venues such as this poses a huge problem. We were provisionally booked with Donnington since last year for the 20th July, but they wouldn't let us confirm until the new year... they have to ensure that all the large events have first choice (Moto GP, Download, etc). So first week of Jan and I ring to find out that they've given "our" weekend away :? and not much choice left, but scraps.

So for the past month we've been working like fecking crazy trying to find alternative venues :? and negotiating down from what was a huge cost.

We did everything very quickly  in fact this is the earliest by a factor of a couple of months we've ever announced it :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

rik-e said:


> sorry for being dumb chaps but how do I go about booking? and I presume there will be loads of TT's and parking within the venue somewhere?


Ticket sales will be opening very shortly and will be posted in the main thread 

Parking will be at the very least inside the secure parking area 

We are still working on the details at the moment, but it is likely (like every year) that we will have a parade lap and photo op that will enable every TT to go round the track


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

How about 'other marques'?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

jampott said:


> How about 'other marques'?


Other marques are always welcome  The final details are still being worked out, but it's likely that we will have a

TT trackday (experienced) - 6 sessions
TT trackday (newbie) - 3 sessions
Other trackday (Audi's only) - 6 sessions
Other marques (traders, tuners and "other" exotica) - 3 sessions

So hopefully we'll have enough different sessions to cope with allcomers :wink:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

nutts said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > How about 'other marques'?
> ...


How about newbie open pit lane time
followed by open pit lane for all :idea:

That way, any newbies who feel confident to carry on can do so
and you won't have to worry about the problems of some sessions being over or under subscribed.

Besides which, Open Pit Lane is just SO much better than sessions, especially when there are so many other attractions to see or take part in at the event  .

I know Rockingham quite well as I did my Race License there, and 
if the newbies had their own open pit lane time, I would be happy
to sit in with as many as possible for a few minutes at a time to give some pointers.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We need some structure, but also allow other opportunities for non-TT's. Giving newbies 3 sessions, is 3 x the number at Donny. If we are under-subscribed for the pm on the experienced sessions, then newbies can if they want join this for an upgrade fee


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

nutts said:


> We need some structure, but also allow other opportunities for non-TT's.


Open pit lane would give equal opportunity to all (with an extra fee for newbies if they then want to join it assuming there is capacity) :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Newbies based on experience want a dedicated session set aside to allow them to take it easy alongside people of similar abilities and outlook


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Is there a 'newbies, other marques' slot?

Graham


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

nutts said:


> Newbies based on experience want a dedicated session set aside to allow them to take it easy alongside people of similar abilities and outlook


I agree with you about the newbies wishes and what's best for them ( I encouraged a lot of newbies to get on track at evenTT07 and helped as many as I could during the time alloted) , so I think we must be at cross purposes; I did say in an earlier post: "_How about newbie open pit lane time_"

And I meant, that Open Pit Lane time should be reserved for newbies only


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

martintt said:


> Hooray, 15 minutes from my house. 5 minutes from my work!
> 
> Some great B roads in the area as well.
> 
> Anyone who needs directions or advice on where not to park their car in Corby and there is alot of places I wouldn't, let me know!


What about spare room in your house :lol: :lol: Worth a try :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

NN17 5AF entered into Tom Tom 

Joe


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

TTCool said:


> NN17 5AF entered into Tom Tom
> 
> Joe


To find Rockingham Joe, you WILL need it :lol:

After your 'retrospective' in AbsoluTTe; you ARE going back on track I take it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We are on holiday


----------



## martintt (Jan 11, 2008)

trev said:


> martintt said:
> 
> 
> > Hooray, 15 minutes from my house. 5 minutes from my work!
> ...


Ha ha, you never know...


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Gutted that we'll be on holiday!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

For all those on holiday... sorry 

But we always put EvenTT on in July and always have to wait for the major events to be announced. I believe Goodwood is on the 13th and we had too many committee not available on the 6th July to make it a viable date. The 27th is the start of school holidays for many kids and that would rob the event of many attendees. It made the 20th the best possible date :?


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

nutts said:


> For all those on holiday... sorry
> 
> But we always put EvenTT on in July and always have to wait for the major events to be announced. I believe Goodwood is on the 13th and we had too many committee not available on the 6th July to make it a viable date. The 27th is the start of school holidays for many kids and that would rob the event of many attendees. It made the 20th the best possible date :?


Oh I know, totally understand that. 

Can either try and adjust my holiday, or settle for going along to Poole Quay - if the car arrives in time of course!! :roll:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

For the last numbers of years I was away for the annual TT event. Finally, i'll be able to make one   It will be a bit of a trek, but worth it


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

HighTT said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Newbies based on experience want a dedicated session set aside to allow them to take it easy alongside people of similar abilities and outlook
> ...


I guess we were then 

Timings are not finalised and we still have a lot to do, but imagine the following as indicative  Things could obviously change and indeed may, dependent on costs and take-up of the various sessions, etc


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Am I an 'other Audi' or 'exotica'? :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

jampott said:


> Am I an 'other Audi' or 'exotica'? :lol:


Hiya,
That is a really good question!
After driving past my local Audi dealer in my van this week and seeing a silver R8 on the forcourt I had to pull up into a layby and wipe the drool of the steering wheel. 8)
I would say exotica.


----------



## redTT (Nov 16, 2006)

Will parking be inside the actual arena (NASCAR bowl).

The last time i went here, the car park outside was unmade and the place was an absolute sh*thole.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

nutts said:


> Booking large venues such as this poses a huge problem. We were provisionally booked with Donnington since last year for the 20th July, but they wouldn't let us confirm until the new year... they have to ensure that all the large events have first choice (Moto GP, Download, etc). So first week of Jan and I ring to find out that they've given "our" weekend away :? and not much choice left, but scraps.
> 
> So for the past month we've been working like fecking crazy trying to find alternative venues :? and negotiating down from what was a huge cost.
> 
> We did everything very quickly  in fact this is the earliest by a factor of a couple of months we've ever announced it :?


I can understand the difficulties you've had, but if they are going to take a provisional booking and then kick us into touch for a bigger player does that not indicate that perhaps we've been a little over-ambitious with our choice of venue?

Maybe we should consider a smaller venue to whom we would be a 'big player' who would be happy to give us a fixed weekend in the calendar each and every year - then we all know where we are at. June and July are busy periods for all of us and I'm sure I'm not the only person who'd really like to come but keeps missing out year on year because I can't put my life on hold waiting for dates to finally be announced. I just wonder how many more people could come, and so how much more succesful the EvenTT could be, if it was just a little more like a 'regular fixture'.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Your view certainly "your view" Mark  Other views at other times from other members include "I'm not going to the same venue twice" or "The club needs to strive to become bigger & better when putting on their annual events"

Unfortunately, we will never please all of the people all of the time. :?

We do our best and if people want more... there is nothing more to give.

However, we absolutely 100% welcome any help in running our club and making these decisions.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm very happy with the date, just perfect. Well done nutts.

Joe


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

nutts said:


> Unfortunately, we will never please all of the people all of the time. :?
> ..........
> ..........
> 
> However, we absolutely 100% welcome any help in running our club and making these decisions.


Quite right - you can never please all of the people all of the time :roll: .

In another car club that I am involved in; when planning some events
where we have to get enough people taking part and paying to make it financially  viable (e.g. Track Days), we run a 'Survey Monkey' giving the membership some choice of dates, locations and how much they are each willing to pay.
We then TRY and go with the majority ( especially for dates ) .


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

TT4PJ said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Am I an 'other Audi' or 'exotica'? :lol:
> ...


they're not that nice,calm down


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

GREAT STUFF!!!!!

what we all doing for accommodation for those traveling a far 

do we have a hotel or 2 near by :!:

donni 07 was that good i missed most of the mornings events...ooops [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

coTTsie said:


> GREAT STUFF!!!!!
> 
> what we all doing for accommodation for those traveling a far
> 
> ...


Here's a good hotel about 7 miles away just dont stay in corby or you will have no wheels when you wake up in morning. :wink:

http://www.ketteringparkhotel.com/


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Mark Davies said:


> I'm sure I'm not the only person who'd really like to come but keeps missing out year on year because I can't put my life on hold waiting for dates to finally be announced.


If you don't think over five months is enough notice, we're never going to please you Mark!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

coTTsie said:


> what we all doing for accommodation for those traveling a far
> 
> do we have a hotel or 2 near by :!:


We're trying to find a suitable good quality hotel for the AGM. As soon as we've done that, we'll post up the details for everyone to book.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

If you want one in corby this is the best.

http://www.hicorby.com/


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

coTTsie said:


> GREAT STUFF!!!!!
> 
> what we all doing for accommodation for those traveling a far
> 
> ...


Tell me about it


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

clived said:


> If you don't think over five months is enough notice, we're never going to please you Mark!


I work 3 weekends in 5 and have to give 6 months notice of leave, so unfortunately no, 5 months notice isn't enough - not for me, at least.

I do appreciate you guys are all volunteers and I'm sure after being let down by Donnington you must have been working your nuts off to find another venue, so really I'm not out to be critical - I do appreciate the effort that's been put in. However, I am a paying member of the club and this is *my* EvenTT too - and really the only benefit I'm ever likely to get from being a member. If each year it is organised in such a way that I'm never likely to be able to go to it then there's really little point in me paying my membership, which is a real shame. We're all leading increasingly busy lives so I'm sure I won't be alone.

As a TTOC member I'm simply making a suggestion for consideration in the future - that it might be worth trying to set it for a fixed weekend in the calendar so we always know when it is going to be and can plan accordingly. Some people will be fussy about where we go or might want to go somewhere different each year, but frankly I'd be happy to go almost anywhere just as long as I get to go at all. As it stands it might as well be at Monaco on Grand Prix day or in someone's back yard for all the difference it makes to me. The priority surely should be to make sure as many members as possible are in a position to attend their AGM in the first place before worrying about exactly where it should be?

And the point wasn't missed - if there's anything you think I can be of help with don't hesitate to get in touch.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Part of the problem Mark is that most of the motorsport dates could clash with dates in July... so we DO have to wait to a certain extent for those dates to announce.

BUT saying all that, we are planning on trying to book and announce EvenTT09 before the end of 2008 and still try for a date in July. We'll let everyone know how we get on, but that is the plan!

Apologies for the inconvenience


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

For people doing the trackday:








Nick


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

> http://www.ketteringparkhotel.com/


Too pricey for me...........what with entry/petrol/refreshments :?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

coTTsie said:


> > http://www.ketteringparkhotel.com/
> 
> 
> Too pricey for me...........what with entry/petrol/refreshments :?


There are plenty of good B&B in the area as well or travel lodges.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Nem said:


> For people doing the trackday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And there's a speed limit sign as you leave the pit lane to go out on to the banked part of the circuit which says "Maximum Speed 240 mph".    ;


----------

